# what chaos model would be best mounted on this?



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/manticore
thats the model i now have... and i would like to find out your opinion as to what model of chaos would sit best on this beast!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good find.

The rider that comes with it has separate legs so my initial thoughts are the Slaanesh Steed Rider or Chaos Knight Torso.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

yh i was thinking of taking a chaos champion and converting him a tad bit ... if gw made models like that their business would not be in a financial trouble!! It is the best looking model i have ever seen.... lol just compare that manticore to the one the dark elves have...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

That a good find, i've never seen that site before.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

yh, they are eu based but she ship from uk.. so im laughing!! and i only came across it by chance on page 6 of google... as i was looking for a manticore model for my lord.. think i found it!


----------

